# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Ιδέες και κατασκευές μου για παιχνίδια παπαγάλων

## Sissy

Σας παρουσιαζω δυο νεα παιχνιδια που κατασκευασα αυτες τις μερες για τον Μαριο. Χρησιμοποιησα δερματινα κορδονια, πλαστικα χαντρακια, καλαμακια, βαμβακερες κλωστες, κουδουνακια, ξυλακια κανελας και ενα μπαλακι του πιγκ-πογκ. 
(Φωτη παρε ιδεες  ::  )

----------


## Niva2gr

Σίσσυ, πρέπει να αρχίσεις να τα πουλάς αυτά! Αν μη τί άλλο είναι και πανέμορφα!

----------


## Sissy

Ευχαριστω για το σχολιο Μαρια! Οταν τα κατασκευαζω αισθανομαι τοσο   ::  ομορφα, που μαλλον αυτο βγαινει στο αποτελεσμα  ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Ναί, πράγματι φαίνεται!
Αν θέλεις δείξε μας κάποια στιγμή και φωτογραφίες απο τα υπέροχα παιχνίδια που έχεις φτιάξει στο παρελθόν για να παίρνουμε ιδέες!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ θα ήθελα ένα site όπου μπορώ να βρω δερματάκια η χάντρες σαν τις δικές σου και να κάνω αγορές on line.Χαντράδικο δηλαδή.Σούπερ τα παιχνίδια σου όπως πάντα.

----------


## vagelis76

Συσσι πανέμορφα και πρωτότυπα τα παιχνιδάκια.....  ::   ::   ::  




> Εγώ θα ήθελα ένα site όπου μπορώ να βρω δερματάκια η χάντρες σαν τις δικές σου και να κάνω αγορές on line.Χαντράδικο δηλαδή.Σούπερ τα παιχνίδια σου όπως πάντα.


Κωστή στο΄κέντρο της Αθήνας και στην οδό Πραξιτέλους ειναι ενα μαγαζί που μπαίνεις μέσα και χάνεσαι.....περασα όταν ανέβηκα και πήρα ξύλινες χαντρες και κορδόνια......έχετο υπόψην σου αν κατέβεις κάποια στιγμή πέρνα....

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ομορφα τα παιχνιδια σου Σισσυ..
Κλεβω ιδεες...  ::

----------


## NaRkIssA

πωπω πανεμορφα ειναι.εκανες επαγγελματικη δουλεια!!   ::   ::  
Θελουμε και αλλες φωτογραφιες,,και αλλα παιχνιδια!!!!

εκανα και εγω αλλα οχι τοσο ομορφααααα!!!!

----------


## panos-macaw

αν δεν τα θες για παιχνιδια ανετα τα βαζω διακοσμητικα...αληθεια
για το μακαο φοβαμαι τις χαντρες...μην φαει καμια.....εφτιαξα κατι απο σκουποξυλο επεξεργασμενο αλλα το κανε ροκανιδια το χρυσο μου.....κ χαλασα τη σκουπα κ δεν μ αφηνε να κοιμηθω κ μαζευα τα ροκανιδια....

----------


## NaRkIssA

> αν δεν τα θες για παιχνιδια ανετα τα βαζω διακοσμητικα...αληθεια
> για το μακαο φοβαμαι τις χαντρες...μην φαει καμια.....εφτιαξα κατι απο σκουποξυλο επεξεργασμενο αλλα το κανε ροκανιδια το χρυσο μου.....κ χαλασα τη σκουπα κ δεν μ αφηνε να κοιμηθω κ μαζευα τα ροκανιδια....




χαχαχαχαχαχαχααχα χαχαχαχα
αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Sissy

> Εγώ θα ήθελα ένα site όπου μπορώ να βρω δερματάκια η χάντρες σαν τις δικές σου και να κάνω αγορές on line.Χαντράδικο δηλαδή.Σούπερ τα παιχνίδια σου όπως πάντα.


Τα δερματινα κορδονια εγω τα αγοραζω απο το Μοναστηρακι Κωνσταντινε και τις συγκεκριμενες πλαστικες χαντρες τις βρηκα σε μεγαλο Σουηδικο πολυκαταστημα (στο παιδικο τμημα στα παιχνιδια). Οσο για site που ανεφερες, δεν εχω βρει κατι Ελληνικο ωστε να σου προτεινω, αλλα στο Αγγλικο (που συνηθιζω να ψωνιζω διαφορα για τον Μαριο) πουλανε διαφορα 'στοιχεια' για να δημηουργησει καποιος τα δικα του χειροποιητα παιχνιδια. Μπορεις να δεις τι υπαρχει εδω: *************


****** διαφήμιση

----------


## Sissy

> ...Αν θέλεις δείξε μας κάποια στιγμή και φωτογραφίες απο τα υπέροχα παιχνίδια που έχεις φτιάξει στο παρελθόν για να παίρνουμε ιδέες!


Με μεγαλη μου χαρα, οριστε καποια πιο παλια παιχνιδια...

----------


## Sissy

Η αγαπημενη κρυψωνα του Μαριου, ειναι φτιαγμενη απο ενα πλαστικο μπουκαλι αναψυκτικου, κομμενο και ντυμενο με υφασμα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

[quote=Sissy]


> Εγώ θα ήθελα ένα site όπου μπορώ να βρω δερματάκια η χάντρες σαν τις δικές σου και να κάνω αγορές on line.Χαντράδικο δηλαδή.Σούπερ τα παιχνίδια σου όπως πάντα.


Τα δερματινα κορδονια εγω τα αγοραζω απο το Μοναστηρακι Κωνσταντινε και τις συγκεκριμενες πλαστικες χαντρες τις βρηκα σε μεγαλο Σουηδικο πολυκαταστημα (στο παιδικο τμημα στα παιχνιδια). Οσο για site που ανεφερες, δεν εχω βρει κατι Ελληνικο ωστε να σου προτεινω, αλλα στο Αγγλικο (που συνηθιζω να ψωνιζω διαφορα για τον Μαριο) πουλανε διαφορα 'στοιχεια' για να δημηουργησει καποιος τα δικα του χειροποιητα παιχνιδια. Μπορεις να δεις τι υπαρχει εδω: ***********
Σίσυ το βαζάκι είναι σουπερ αυτού του είδους τις χάντρες ψάχνω,αυτές παίζει ο Πάρης..Πρέπει να ανέβω Αθήνα μου φαίνεται.

----------


## Sissy

Το πιο πολυχρησιμοποιημενο αλλα και με τις περισσοτερες χρησεις παιχνιδι του Μαριου!! Εκει     ::  ξυνεται, καποιες φορες το ακουμπαει για να κοιμηθει, εκει βγαζει ολα του τα....   ::  σπασμενα,   ::  σ'αυτο μιλαει, αυτο τσιμπαει.... γι'αυτο τον λογο, αντικαθιστω τα σουπιοκοκκαλα συχνα "fullyhappy"   ::   ::

----------


## Sissy

...καποια παιχνιδια ακομα...

----------


## Niva2gr

Και η ιδεα με το πλαστικό μπουκάλι πολύ καλή Σίσσυ!
Ο Κίμπα την έχει καταβρει για ύπνο σε έναν τροχό απο χάμστερ που του έχω βάλει!
Σήμερα έκανα και κάτι άλλο, απίστευτα απλό, με το οποίο ευχαριστήθηκε πολύ:
Απλώς πέρασα ένα καλαμάκι απο σουβλάκι μέσα σε ένα πλαστικό καλαμάκι και το στρίμωξα ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού. Μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση, γιατί ενθουσιάστηκε περισσότερο απο άλλες φορές που του είχα φτιάξει περισσότερο πολύπλοκα παιχνίδια.

----------


## Sissy

Πιστεύω πως οι ιδέες για την κατασκευή χειροποίητων παιχνιδιών απευθύνονται σε όλα τα μεγέθη παπαγάλων. 
Αρκεί φυσικά, να κάνουμε κάποιες αλλαγές σε αυτά που απευθύνονται στα πιο μεγαλόσωμα πουλιά (έφτιαξα τα δικά μου για parrotlet). Μπορείτε ν' αλλάξετε πχ το μέγεθος του παιχνιδιού, το πάχος και το είδος των σχοινιών και των χαντρών που θα χρησιμοποιήσετε κτλ κτλ.

----------


## Sissy



----------


## Sissy



----------


## Sissy



----------


## Sissy



----------


## Sissy

Για να γίνουν στριφτές οι πλαστικές λωρίδες (κόβω πλαστικά μπουκάλια νερού) η' καλαμάκια και τα τυλίγω σε μια ξύλινη βέργα την οποία κρατάω για λίγη ώρα μέσα η΄κάτω από καυτό νερό.

----------


## Sissy

Ξύλα κανέλας

----------


## Sissy

Με ένα μπαλάκι του ping-pong....

----------


## Sissy



----------


## Sissy

Ένα κουτάκι ζαχαροπλαστείου....

----------


## Sissy



----------


## mitsman

Σισσυ εισαι απιστευτη.. πραγματικα!!! Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα παρα παρα πολυ!

----------


## serafeim

τρομερα σισσυ ποτε θα συναντηθουμε να μου δωσεις κανενα? χαχαχα γιατι εγω απο παιχνιδια τιποτα δεν μουβγαινουν!!!
ειναι πανεμορφα σισσυ και σηγουρα θα τα λατρευει ο φιλαρακο σου!!! μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

:Confused0053: 
WooooooooooW
Πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!! Μπράβο Σίσσυ! Έχεις πολύ ωραίες ιδέες και ταλέντο στις κατασκευές!!!   :Happy0062:

----------


## zack27

Σισσυ συγχαρητηρια!!!! παρα πολυ ομορφα ολα!!!!

----------


## Sissy

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας σχόλια παιδιά!!!

Σεραφείμ, θα φτιάξω και θα σου στείλω ένα δυο παιχνίδια  :winky:  (ίσως αργήσω λίγο αλλά θα σου στείλω)

----------


## Georgia_io

Σίσσυ είναι καταπληκτικά!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σου!!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Sissy

Την καρύδα την έχουμε σχεδόν τρία χρόνια, κάθε τόσο αλλάζω τον τρόπο που θα διασκεδάσει μαζί της ο Μάριος. 
Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες την γεμίζω με κομμάτια χαρτιού (από τις αγαπημένες του σακούλες του μανάβη και χαρτοπετσέτα). Η χαρά του είναι να βγάζει και να πετάει κάτω τα χαρτιά και εγώ να τον 'μαλώνω'. Χαίρεται σαν μικρό παιδάκι!! χαχαχαα!!!πολλές φορές τον ακούω από το δίπλα δωμάτιο να τσιρίζει επίμονα για να πάω κοντά του. Όταν πλησιάζω αρχίζει να κοιτάζει πότε τα χαρτάκια και πότε εμένα περιμένοντας να ξαναβάλω μέσα στην καρύδα τα χαρτάκια ώστε να τα ξαναπετάξει έξω κ.ο.κ.

----------


## zack27

χαχα τελειος ο μικρος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ωραια η καρυδα Σισσυ!!!
μηπως να εβαζα και γω???

----------


## mitsman

Φοβερη ιδεα η καρυδα!!! Ευχαριστουμε Σισσυ!

----------


## Sissy

> μηπως να εβαζα και γω???


Να βάλεις Ζάχο!  :Happy: 
Ο Μάριος διασκεδάζει με διάφορους τρόπους μαζί της, πρώτα τη...ξεμάλλιασε, μετά έμπαινε μέσα και την είχε για κρυψώνα, μετά του έκρυβα μέσα διάφορα παιχνιδάκια για να τα βρει.....

----------


## ria

αχου ειναι απιστευτος ο μικρος και η καρυδα φοβερη ιδεα...τι προεργασια χρειαζεται η καρυδα????και σαν φωλιτσα για παραδεισια θα εχει πλακα..χαχαχα..αφου προς το παρον δεν εχω παπαγαλο!!!!

----------


## Sissy

> ...τι προεργασια χρειαζεται η καρυδα????


Την αγόρασα από κατάστημα που πουλάει είδη ενυδρείου Ρία, το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να την βάλω σε βραστό νερό με λίγο ξύδι για λίγη ώρα  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

> Την αγόρασα από κατάστημα που πουλάει είδη ενυδρείου Ρία, το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να την βάλω σε βραστό νερό με λίγο ξύδι για λίγη ώρα


α εχω και γω στο ενυδρειο μου!!!

----------


## Sissy

Δύο παλιές φωτογραφίες με την καρύδα, τότε την είχα πάνω στο στάντ που είχα κατασκευάσει για τον Μάριο.

----------


## ria

αχ!!!!!!εχει πολυ πλακα στην φωτο μεσα στην καρυδα!!!!!! ααα θα ρωτησω και γω...λογικα θα μπορεις να φτιαξεις και απο καρυδα φαγωσιμη αν αφαιρεσεις το εσωτερικο κοβοντας την στην μεση..ή κανω λαθος...το λεω γιατι εχω φτιαξει φωλιτσες απο πορτοκαλι και ροδι..και η καρυδα μου φανηκε υπεροχη ιδεα!!!!!!

----------


## katerina1979

Σίσσυ κι εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ η καρύδα! Μια απορία έχω. Πώς την στερεώνεις στο κλουβί;

----------


## katerina1979

> ..το λεω γιατι εχω φτιαξει φωλιτσες απο πορτοκαλι και ροδι..και η καρυδα μου φανηκε υπεροχη ιδεα!!!!!!



Κι η φωλίτσα από πορτοκάλι είναι ωραία ιδέα. Το κόβεις στη μέση και καθαρίζεις την ψίχα; Και δεν χαλάει αν μείνει καιρό στο κλουβί;

----------


## Sissy

> .....Πώς την στερεώνεις στο κλουβί;


 Την δένω με δερμάτινο κορδόνι Κατερίνα. Οι καρύδες που πουλάνε για ενυδρεία, έχουν δύο ανοίγματα (ένα μεγάλο και ένα μικρότερο), έτσι μπορούν να δεθούν-στερεωθούν με κορδόνι εύκολα στα κάγκελα.

----------


## Sissy

> αχ!!!!!!...λογικα θα μπορεις να φτιαξεις και απο καρυδα φαγωσιμη αν αφαιρεσεις το εσωτερικο κοβοντας την στην μεση.


Ρία πρέπει να είναι πολύ δύσκολο να την τρυπήσεις και ν' αφαιρέσεις το φαγώσιμο μέρος χωρίς να σπάσει...είναι πολύ σκληρό το κέλυφος της....

----------


## katerina1979

> Την δένω με δερμάτινο κορδόνι Κατερίνα. Οι καρύδες που πουλάνε για ενυδρεία, έχουν δύο ανοίγματα (ένα μεγάλο και ένα μικρότερο), έτσι μπορούν να δεθούν-στερεωθούν με κορδόνι εύκολα στα κάγκελα.


Τι γλυκιά φατσούλα που είναι καλέ!!! Φτου του φτου του!!!

----------


## Sissy

Παιχνιδιών συνέχεια............


Είχα υποσχεθεί να φτιάξω κάποια για τα πουλάκια του Σεραφείμ, οπότε αυτά θα ταξιδέψουν αύριο για Λαμία.



> Σεραφείμ, θα φτιάξω και θα σου στείλω ένα δυο παιχνίδια  (ίσως αργήσω λίγο αλλά θα σου στείλω)


Ευκαιρία....τώρα που είσαι στρατιώτης Σεραφείμ, να τα κρατήσουμε απασχολημένα ώστε να μη στεναχωριούνται που τους λείπεις  :Happy: 









Εύχομαι να τα διαλύσουν και να το καταευχαριστηθούν!!!!

 :Icon Smile:  :Icon Smile:  :Icon Smile:

----------


## Efthimis98

Α..........................πολυ ωραια παιχνιδια ειναι..........

Αντε Σεραφειμ......................σου 'ρχονται!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Υπεροχες ιδεες Σισσυ... ευχαριστουμεεε!!!

----------


## ninos

πολύ ωραία. Τυχερός ο Σεραφείμ !  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Σισσυ για δες  κι αλλες ιδεες   http://www.ehow.com/video_4989963_make-bird-toys.html

----------


## serafeim

> Παιχνιδιών συνέχεια............
> 
> 
> Είχα υποσχεθεί να φτιάξω κάποια για τα πουλάκια του Σεραφείμ, οπότε αυτά θα ταξιδέψουν αύριο για Λαμία.
> 
> Ευκαιρία....τώρα που είσαι στρατιώτης Σεραφείμ, να τα κρατήσουμε απασχολημένα ώστε να μη στεναχωριούνται που τους λείπεις 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ σισσυ... ειανιι υπεροχα τα παιχνιδακια σου και οφειλω να πω πως μολις τα εβαλα δεν καταχαρηκαν ειδικα η εμιλυ φοβοταν....
ο καιλ τιμησε το κομενο μπουκαλακι ολο εκει τον βρησκω τωρα δεν ειμαι λαμια συνεχεια για να τα παρατηρω αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα αντεχουν δεν αντεχουν μεχρι την επομενη αδεια μου χεχεχεχεχε....
σε ευχαριστω παλι!!!
οι κατασκευες σου ειναι υπεροχες και γεμιζουν καθε παπαγαλο χαρα και μπολικο παιχνιδι ελπιζω να μην σταματησεις ποτε και να μας δινεις ιδεες (και παιχνιδακια χεχεχε)

----------


## Sissy

> ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ σισσυ....


Παρακαλώ Σεραφείφ!!




> ..............και οφειλω να πω πως μολις τα εβαλα δεν καταχαρηκαν ειδικα η εμιλυ φοβοταν....


Πάντα είναι καλύτερα πρώτα να τους αφήνουμε να γνωρίσουν τα παιχνίδια τους έξω-δίπλα απ' τι κλουβί και μετά να τα βάζουμε μέσα  :Happy:

----------

